# Paypal Question



## Newbie! (17 Feb 2010)

Hi,

I bought something on Ebay at the weekend and the seller contacted me yesterday to say they didn't receive my payment. It turns out that they have an old paypal account attached to their ebay account. When I logged into Paypal, my payment was there but it said 'unclaimed'. Anyway, don't ask me why, but in trial and error I made the payment a second time, realised it was the was the same problem and cancelled both payments. I have now got the correct account and paid the money. 

BUT I logged into my online banking today and saw that the money was gone from my visa for the first 'unclaimed payment'. As i since cancelled this will it be refunded? I obviously don't want to have paid three times!!!!!


----------



## joeysully (17 Feb 2010)

This happened to me recently. 

The guy told me that he had a new paypal account and did not update the details on eBay. I cancelled the payment and told the seller that I would wait till it was back on my CC before making a second payment. he was ok with this as it was his fault. Payment took about 5 days to return to the CC.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (17 Feb 2010)

He needs 'not to accept' payment from his side.

It appears he has accepted all your payments. Ask him for a refund for the amount over and above you have paid him.


----------

